# IndependenTTs crUiSe is on, on, on! Not too late to join us.



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

The date is confirmed for the FULL DAY IndependeTTs Day Cruise around Kent and Sussex - Sunday July 5th 2009.

I have a start time in Brighton Marina of 9.00am - the rest of the route is to be confirmed although I do have a special finish planned... 

As you may have gathered by the title this event coincides with the American Day of Independence - well plus one...  as such i would like every participant to dress in something representing the USA. This could be anything from spurs to a George Bush latex mask to a very large stomach (I'm doing that one :wink: )

This will be a whole day with stops along the way for lunch and pee breaks. We'll hopefully be starting with a breakfast in Brighton Marina from 8.30am

All those who expressed an interest in joining this cruise before please sign up in this thread. All TT owners welcome. All other drivers welcome subject to numbers...

Cheers

rich


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Rich....

That'll be Nice and Dandy.... Yes Sir..eee

Put me down mate ...I,ll be there..

Mark


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I may be tempted to drive south for this!

8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there..


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll be there too - sounds like a good event Rich - well done!


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Rich,

Looking forward to it.

Iainjb

Thanks,


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

This sounds so good, will be there with bells on!

Jon 8)


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

If i'm back in the UK by then from my summer trip, I'm in!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I may be tempted to drive south for this!
> 
> 8)


Please do mate, you'll be very welcome... 8)

cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ybuzko said:


> If i'm back in the UK by then from my summer trip, I'm in!


I fly back from hols. the day before so I may need a 'caretaker' to help with the finalities. Any volunteers to deal with the last minute panics? There shouldn't be any really as I intend to have this well worked out before I go!

Thanks so much for all your enthusiasm guys, I hope it will be worth the wait... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm very pleased to add Wak to the list of drivers joining us   Hope to be adding Morgan too later but he's away at the moment...

Participants so far...

Wak
y3puTT
denTTed
J55TTC
IainJB
cashman
ybuzco
Rustyintegrale
ian222
UK225
jayTTapp
Ttrevor
TROBT

and VSPURS and RedRockeTT as possibles... 8)

Can all those wishing to join us add their names to this thread please? If you're interested but unsure just add 'possible' after your name. I need to have an idea how many will be coming so I can start making arrangements... 

Cheers guys

rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep up for this


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone from London want a passenger? Rusty... no need to ask, i will happily give you a hand with this.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Anyone from London want a passenger? Rusty... no need to ask, i will happily give you a hand with this.


Thanks Ben, better get yourself a lift sorted mate... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm pleased to welcome Morgan from Vagcheck to the list...

We'll be able to take a close look at these new rear DRLs... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Matt...(Hark)

Fancy going to this?? Ill get a train to meet you somewhere and ill come as a passenger!

Let me know.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Count me in....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jayTTapp said:


> Count me in....


Added...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Rich is a great idea and I would like to join..... but the 9:30 in Brighton sounds a bit early for me coming from North London. But let me know if there is a chance I can join the convoy further north of Brighton......


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Rich is a great idea and I would like to join..... but the 9:30 in Brighton sounds a bit early for me coming from North London. But let me know if there is a chance I can join the convoy further north of Brighton......


Will do mate. Have a stunning finishing location and a start point. Just gotta work out a route now... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, I took the opportunity given by the great weather to work out the route. I have a general plan so just a bit of tweaking to do...

So we'll meet here anytime from 8.30 and leaving by 9.30am...









It's a Casino on the marina, but has a huge car park that's empty during the day. Right next to a McD that opens at 6.30am on Sundays. But for a proper breakfast with decent coffee there's a cafe nearby with tables outside.

Then here are a few pics to show you what a scenic drive we'll be doing...

























We'll then be doubling back on ourselves to take in some special sites. What are those animals in that field?! :lol: 









Some stunning views and short stops on the way - bring your cameras...

















And then some well-known destinations...









Then a drive through the lanes to a fabulous pub. I haven't decided which yet - it depends on moods, weather and how close we are to my itinerary time-wise... aiming for an hour and a half here...

Then some more good roads...









Passing the odd stately home...









Before arriving at our final destination...

















Where you will park in an exclusive area with a stunning backdrop, take as many photos as you want and relax, chat or walk around some jaw-dropping gardens. It'll be a truly fabulous drive. Lots of different roads, but stunning views all the way.

You can expect to leave for home around 5-6pm or we can continue in the fabulous pub across the road from our final stop.

Really looking forward to this... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

very good looking plan and route m8.. have a good one


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks like we are taking in the cliffs at Dover, where is the last place looks good?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Some of the photos look like views that can be seen along the A259 between Eastbourne & Seaford? Could be wrong though :?

I might be up for this if I have my TT by then :lol: I live in Eastbourne. Out of interest, how far are we talking mileage wise for the route roughly ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Looks like we are taking in the cliffs at Dover, where is the last place looks good?


Nope, Sussex coastline... :wink:

The final destination is a surprise... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim GTI said:


> Some of the photos look like views that can be seen along the A259 between Eastbourne & Seaford? Could be wrong though :?
> 
> I might be up for this if I have my TT by then :lol: I live in Eastbourne. Out of interest, how far are we talking mileage wise for the route roughly ?


You're very warm mate. I'm not sure on the total mileage as the route is not quite final. I used about half a tank on Saturday when I sorted the morning route. 8)

You'll be more than welcome to join us. I'm looking at a limit of about 20 cars purely for logistical reasons though. First come first served... :wink:


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Very good, I am really looking forward to this :lol:


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi rich
Can i put my name down as a possible :?: 
My stepdaughters due to have a babe about then, so may not be able to come.
Looks like a great day is planned.
Well done for organising it.
Regards
redrockeTT


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

redrocketTT said:


> Can i put my name down as a possible :?:


Added to the 'possibles' list...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ttrevor now added to the list. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Good to see you again yesterday mate!

cheers

rich


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Put me down as a possible, will need to confirm closer to the date.

Looks like fun......

TROBT


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T ROB T said:


> Put me down as a possible, will need to confirm closer to the date.
> 
> Looks like fun......
> 
> TROBT


Added. Date might have to change... :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Rich is the date changing then?? What dates are you thinking of now?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nope. 8)

Date definitely not changing. Apologies for any confusion caused. [smiley=gossip.gif]

The cruise is alive and well and scheduled as planned. 

Could I just ask for another more definite list of attendees please? I need to have a more firmed up idea of numbers for the final destination... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

1. ian222
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> 1. ian222
> 2. rustysprintegrale
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I wanna come as a passenger!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Rich

I am still up for this..........how about some decals...?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. ian222
> ...


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Rich..

Put me down for this buddy...

Mark..


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

IainJB said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


My Name is on the list now...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> I wanna come as a passenger!


I might be able to pick you up on the way through!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna come as a passenger!
> ...


Would LOVE that!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys,

Just to keep things tidy, I'm starting a new list just so I can edit it... 

So we have...

1. ian222  
2. rustysprintegrale  
3. Iainjb  
4. y3puTT  
5. Ttrev  Sorry mate, decals will be too expensive for this one... :? 
6. VSPURS  Bringing T7BNW
7. TROBT - possible
8. ^outt^kast^ - possible
9. denTTed -  
10. jayTTapp  
11. KentishTT  
12. Robokn  
13. hardrhino  
14. Wak 8) 
15. Morgan (if car ready) 8) 
16. T ROB T 

Have I missed anyone?

All those who expressed an interest originally, please confirm if you will be joining us as soon as possible...

Thanks guys

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> Rich..
> 
> Put me down for this buddy...
> 
> Mark..


Be good to see you mate... 

Bringing Hayley?

Any luck searching for a Papaya roadster..? 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

1. ian222  
2. rustysprintegrale  
3. Iainjb  
4. y3puTT  
5. Ttrev  Sorry mate, decals will be too expensive for this one... :? 
6. VSPURS  Bringing T7BNW
7. TROBT - possible
8. Dentted


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Rich..

Hayley is a definate...She loves the meets now..she enjoyed Ace..(Well the breakfast part :lol: )

Think I might pass on the Roadster for this year...current climate and all that..

Plus..I've done such a lot to mine ..I just as well enjoy it for a while.. 

Can't wait to see yours and what you have had done...

Big hello to Lou from us..

Regards

Mark and H ..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> Hi Rich..
> 
> Hayley is a definate...She loves the meets now..she enjoyed Ace..(Well the breakfast part :lol: )
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're both coming. 8) Done nothing to my car mate apart from the exhaust and kerbing my nearside rear... :?

Custom map going on next Sunday but visually exactly as you saw it. Might wash it for you...


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Please put me down as a possibility...will have to confirm closer to the date....as I might be working in Birmingham....

Thx....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

^outt^kast^ said:


> Please put me down as a possibility...will have to confirm closer to the date....as I might be working in Birmingham....
> 
> Thx....


Added


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Rich,

Add me to the list please.
Thanks

Jay


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jayTTapp said:


> Rich,
> 
> Add me to the list please.
> Thanks
> ...


Added Jay... 

I see you're TW based. We might as well travel to Brighton together possibly?

Cheers

rich


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn, I've just posted earlier about having a Kent meet in July - I'll just go and delete it.........

Pop me down for Brighton.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Damn, I've just posted earlier about having a Kent meet in July - I'll just go and delete it.........
> 
> Pop me down for Brighton.


It's been there for ages mate!

Name added... :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I've just posted earlier about having a Kent meet in July - I'll just go and delete it.........
> ...


I must read EvenTTs more often!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I must read EvenTTs more often!


Actually I thought you'd left us and got involved with the MG club... 

Thanks for the PM. Plenty to talk about on July 5th then! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys,

I was hoping to get out of this, but the final venue on the cruise will be making a charge of £7.65 per person for entrance.

Now I can either tell you where we will be going, post an image so you can guess or you can trust me that it will be worth it for the photo opportunity alone and just agree that you're happy to pay.

I might have to adjust our schedule so that we get more time and better value at this last venue but that should be no hardship - especially if it's a nice day... 8)

Let me know as soon as possible guys as I need to confirm we are still going.

Cheers

rich


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Still Coming....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

yep


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes..we,re still going mate..

Let me guess where.. ummmm..

That amount of money might get us TT with her Majesty.. :lol: :lol:

Close..??

Mark..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> That amount of money might get us TT with her Majesty.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Close..??
> 
> Mark..


I might be able to find an old queen in Brighton for you...

Thanks for the thumbs up guys... :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I might be able to find an old queen in Brighton for you...


PMSL.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi...

I'm still up for this ...

Ash...


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Rich,

Yes no problem...I'm still coming.

Nice move tho, I hadn't thought about charging people to bring thier TT in to my back garden...like it :lol:

I'm TWells based, but you may have noticed also Ashord, as spend most of my weekend time over in Ashford. So on that particular day will be making my way down from Ashford. Will keep it in mind for other events etc.

Thanks Jay


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich I am up for this providing the car is fixed by then, and trust me no one will have an outfit like mine :roll: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Rich I am up for this providing the car is fixed by then, and trust me no one will have an outfit like mine :roll: :roll:


Nice one Rob! Added... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jayTTapp said:


> Nice move tho, I hadn't thought about charging people to bring thier TT in to my back garden...like it :lol:


If I had this back garden I wouldn't be driving a TT... :wink: :lol:

It would be something like this...


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Rusty....

Add me too.... 

Based in north kent!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hardrhino said:


> Rusty....
> 
> Add me too....
> 
> Based in north kent!


Added mate...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm pleased to confirm that Wak is definitely joining us and Morgan will be too if he can get his car back on the road in time. 8)

So if you've never looked in Wak's toyshop, now's your chance to crawl all over it...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys,

This cruise is 3 weeks away and next Saturday I am away for two weeks arriving home the Saturday before cruise Sunday... 

Can i remind you that it is an Independence Day cruise and you need to wear some US themed item - could be a mask, a sheriffs badge, spurs, stars and stripes pants (proof required!) or just a big fat cigar where Monica likes it (proof also required)... :lol:

Also we are due to start at 9ish from Brighton so make sure you allow time to get there and find the rest of us... 

I will post again on the Saturday before the cruise just to finalise stuff, but charge the cameras and video, get your gear sorted and pray for good weather!

Really looking forward to a really chilled day with you guys. We're gonna have some fun! 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from London want a passenger? Rusty... no need to ask, i will happily give you a hand with this.
> ...


Rusty I might be in need to check with the other half in case something's been pre-arranged for then.

@ T7 BNW - your name is Ben too? And you have a plate with my exact initials....bugger :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If anyone wants to add the cruise strip to their sigs., please feel free. Just copy all this code, go to Control Panel/Profile/Edit Signature and paste it in...


```
[url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=135800][img]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292/rustyintegrale/INDEPENDENTTS%20DAY/LOGO.jpg[/img][/url]
[color=#FF0000][b][i]Click here to go straight to the thread![/i] [/b][/color]
```
Cheers

rich


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Edited my Sig Mate...

Have a Great holiday... Don't forget my stick of rock..!! :lol:

I said Rock..!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> I said Rock..!! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will do mate! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Okay I am going on holiday early Sunday morning for two weeks and will be back just prior to the cruise on the Sunday.

While I'm away, Ben (T7BNW) has agreed to look after any queries so please post them here or PM him. He can get hold of me via text if there is something he is unclear of. 

Please remember to get yourself some US-themed item to wear - Ben is coming as Wonderwoman :lol: .










I just got Lou and I a couple of latex masks from this company if you're interested... :lol:

http://www.escapade.co.uk/Masks-sale/Fa ... -Masks.asp

Okay, have a good two weeks and look forward to seeing you all on the 5th July in Brighton at 9am 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PMing me is better guys as im really busy and havent had much time to be on the FORUM.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes still count me in. Also traveling from Ashford. What time are people leaving from Kent? Meet up for the journey down?? 

T Rob T


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T ROB T said:


> Yes still count me in. Also traveling from Ashford. What time are people leaving from Kent? Meet up for the journey down??
> 
> T Rob T


Added mate! 

Anyone else?! :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, just in case I don't have time to post again later...

We will be meeting at the Casino car park right next to McDonalds in Brighton marina anytime from 8.30 onwards. We aim to leave the marina at 9.30. If for some reason the casino car park is locked up we will revert to the Asda supermarket car park (it won't be open so plenty of space!)

To get there follow the signs to the Marina, it's slightly east of the town centre along the coast road towards Newhaven. Once entering the marina you will go down a ramp towards a roundabout. Take the last exit off the roundabout and you will see McDonalds on your left and the Casino (called RED) right next to it.










If the casino car park is shut follow the road and it will bring you back to the roundabout with McDonalds on your left. Take the third exit (I think) or follow the signs to Asda car park. It's literally two minutes from the casino...

If you get there early there is a cafe down the closed road on the left you can see from the roundabout as you drive round it towards the casino. They do excellent breakfasts and if it's a nice day you can sit outside. Alternatively there is of course McDonalds but I take no responsibility for the quality of their breakfasts... :lol:

Once again we need to leave the marina by 9.30 - 10.00 latest so please do your best to be punctual. :wink:

*Please email me at...*

[email protected]

*and put CLINTON as the subject.*

*Give your mobile numbers together with your forum names, real names and car registration details*.

This is important, not only for me to know who has not arrived but also for access to the final venue. As I mentioned, there is a small fee to pay for entrance to the final venue which is £7.65 for each adult. I shall collect this from you during the morning and in return hand you something which you'll need to put in your windscreen - this will prove you've paid and get you into the final venue - no windscreen marker, no access, sorry!

If any of you are running late for any reason, please phone me with your ETA and we will try to arrange somewhere for you to pick us up. Don't forget to remind me when you meet us that you have no windscreen sticker!

*And finally - please remember your US-related item of dress. This is important! This is the IndependenTTs Day CrUiSe and we are marking that occasion. Both driver and passenger must wear something representing the US. Louise and I will be Hilary and Bill Clinton and we purchased face masks from here...*

http://tinyurl.com/m3qb4o

Delivery was very quick so you have no excuses for not getting something!

Okay guys I think that's it for now. I shall post again on the Saturday before we meet! Really looking forward to it - lets hope we have brilliant weather!

cheers

rich 

PS If any of you have two-way radios please bring them - great for keeping everyone together!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Does it have to be somebody from the us goverment?? Or can it be anyone American? I.E Will Smith


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Does it have to be somebody from the us goverment?? Or can it be anyone American? I.E Will Smith


Anyone American fictional/non fictional. Anyone you like!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

T rob T - You could prob meet us on route. I will be with Kev and Mark anyone else wanna join the convoy?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Im not gonna be able to make the whole day due to other commitments sadly, however as a bit of a long shot, are you planning on parking up for a break around the Eastbourne area at all ? I might have some time to pop along for an hour if you were parking up for a look at the cars & a chat  No worries if not, thought i'd just check instead of missing out completely :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Would have been good to meet ya Tim, i have no idea where we are going though


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim G said:


> Im not gonna be able to make the whole day due to other commitments sadly, however as a bit of a long shot, are you planning on parking up for a break around the Eastbourne area at all ? I might have some time to pop along for an hour if you were parking up for a look at the cars & a chat  No worries if not, thought i'd just check instead of missing out completely :lol:


Meeting for lunch at the Blackboys Inn, Blackboys if that's any help. Aim to be there around 12.30 :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys, When you email me the details as requested ie mobile number, forum name, real name and car registration, please can you put *CLINTON* in the subject field?

It'll help my email get sorted while I'm away...

Thanks guys

Rich


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Ian222,

Thanks, Mark has already contacted me to arrange to meet up, looking forward to it.......Have to dig out the america flag I have kicking around somewhere, plus a few bandanas :? Will that be enough :roll:

Regards

T ROB T


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T ROB T said:


> Ian222,
> 
> Thanks, Mark has already contacted me to arrange to meet up, looking forward to it.......Have to dig out the america flag I have kicking around somewhere, plus a few bandanas :? Will that be enough :roll:
> 
> ...


Yeah that's fine. I don't want this to be a chore for anyone. It would just make for some funny pictures if people make the effort... :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am finding it hard to get the dude i want. Must be a lot of peeps about dressed like him


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> I am finding it hard to get the dude i want. Must be a lot of peeps about dressed like him


Do a Google search for latex masks - ignore the bondage stuff and you might find something!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ian222....What time and which way...?

Was thinking of setting off from Sittingbourne about 7am.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Done a search and everywhere is out of stock
I dont know mate to be honest best get it contact with y3putt and ask Mark i know we are meeting at Bremley corner at 7.30 i think.

I tell ya what there is a lot going from Kent where were you all a few months ago when Mark arranged a meet. Ha


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Done a search and everywhere is out of stock
> I dont know mate to be honest best get it contact with y3putt and ask Mark i know we are meeting at Bremley corner at 7.30 i think.
> 
> I tell ya what there is a lot going from Kent where were you all a few months ago when Mark arranged a meet. Ha


Just to let all Kent peeps know... we are meeting at the lay-by..London Bound..at Brenley corner at 7.30am...

If you are going to meet..PM your mobile no's to me, Ian222 or KentishTT..in case of any hold-ups or probs..

Regards

Mark


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark,

I'll be meeting you at Brenley Corner, would you just confirm if the London bound layby is near the entrance to Brenley Lane off the roundabout, as on the map below.
Thanks Jay


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I just asked my wife what I can take that's american, she said Vic (our american friend). FFS


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'll be meeting you at Brenley Corner, would you just confirm if the London bound layby is near the entrance to Brenley Lane off the roundabout, as on the map below.
> Thanks Jay


Thats the one Jay...

I'll be there about 7-15.. See you there..

Mark


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be there!

What's all this about masks? :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Does it have to be somebody from the us goverment?? Or can it be anyone American? I.E Will Smith


You are going to have to get some boot polish Ian or take quite a few sunbeds before the meet :lol:

Maybe fold your ears forward and sleep on them for a few nights too


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha ha yeah, got mine and my mates sorted. Should be a good laugh


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Morning Guys,

Just logged in from sunny Cyprus to make sure you're all emailing your details - loads missing! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I need mobile number, forum and real names and car reg. no. as soon as possible please :wink:

Please email [email protected] with CLINTON in the subject field...

Ta.

Catch you later, just learned about Michael Jackson...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I may not make this now due to urgent tbodyshop requirements.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys

Sorry i havent been on the site for some time, im guna try and make this, ive got a technical fault with the soft top on my car. Guna try and get it sorted by the weekend. Ill let you know in a couple of days if thats cool

Dave


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dave

Depending on if Vspurs is coming or not, i may wanna come with you!! You up for it?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Dave
> 
> Depending on if Vspurs is coming or not, i may wanna come with you!! You up for it?


Its going to be touch and go for having my car ready for the weekend.

If it is, i'll come down but I wont know till Friday!

:?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im just waitin for audi to get back to me about droppin my car in and when there guna have it done for. Fingers crossed it shouldnt be a problem.

Ill lety you know asap, and itl be good to hook up again ben, need a co driver whos on the same flex if you catch my meanin

Dave


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Not sure whether I'll make this weekend due to work commitments but I'll certainly try!


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Can't make this as I am in Birmingham this weekend ...

have a good time though ....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if i have recovered from goodwood then i will be there toooooooooooooooo


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bit killer, but i am not gonna make this. Working all dam weekend!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

So who is going, I am currently breaking my back on the drive to get the car ready for tomorrow after another suspension replacement, and would much rather have a beer to be honest.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

C'mon guys,

I cut short our holiday to get back for this and am currently putting all the last minute bits together to go ahead with this. 

I'm kinda obligated with our lunch venue too - I've arranged for a cordoned off, private area in the car park and hopefully a big table in the garden for us all to sit together... 8) It's a great pub too...

http://www.theblackboysinn.co.uk/index.html

We were looking like at least 15 cars before I left for Cyprus and so many of you seem to have dwindled off. Don't worry about spending hours cleaning the cars - this is a drive not a concours meet. Dead flies are an obligation and it keeps the wasps off the food... :lol:

Also I have made special arrangements with our final destination and feel it would be rude to ring them up now to cancel - never mind what an ass it would make me look  but it could jeopardise any future possibility of getting this special access again... :?

So, c'mon guys, don't let me down - I NEED you all there!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone who has expressed an interest in joining us on Sunday and has yet to send me their details please can you do so now?

I need to make up some passes with your details on. 

I need your Forum name, real name, car registration, and mobile number. Please email these to...

[email protected] with CLINTON as the subject.

Don't forget you will need £7.65 per adult for the final venue!

Thanks guys

Rich


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Defo be there tomo mate...

Who else!?!?!? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hardrhino said:


> Defo be there tomo mate...
> 
> Who else!?!?!? :?


I have six cars confirmed - well kind of confirmed... :?

Would really like to see as many as possible but no matter what the cruise is ON! 8) 

Andy Murray is out of the tennis, no grand prix, good weather forecast, so no excuses not to come... :lol: :lol:

*As I said already this is not a concours event, you do not need to spend hours cleaning your car - mine will be lucky if it gets a wash...* [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only it was closer ,and I need to wash the car.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If only it was closer ,and I need to wash the car.


If you left now you could join us for a barbie tonight and then follow us tomorrow.

The more bugs stuck to your bumper the better!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If only it was closer ,and I need to wash the car.
> ...


If we left now we'd get there for midnight :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If we left now we'd get there for midnight :x


Barbie will still be going... :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i am still going


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Well i am still going


Cool mate. It'll be a good day. I still expect some late arrivals...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If we left now we'd get there for midnight :x
> ...


Does Ken know ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Intimately, but he's not coming... :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have a good day out tomorrow everyone!

Shame my car's still stuck in APS else with the good weather I might have come down.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Have a good day out tomorrow everyone!
> 
> Shame my car's still stuck in APS else with the good weather I might have come down.


You would've been very welcome Nick. 8)

Dare I ask what's up with the car? :roll:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good day out tomorrow everyone!
> ...


Think i read he is having a new gearbox.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Think i read he is having a new gearbox.


Ouch [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I,m still coming mate...

C,mon guys ..Rich has put a lot into this..lets not let him down...

Remember if anyone is meeting up at Brenley Corner..we will be leaving at 7.35 sharp!!

Filling up at the Shell station on top of A249...for a drop of V-power...

my Mobile 07702057478..

See you ALL tomorrow

Mark...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> I,m still coming mate...
> 
> C,mon guys ..Rich has put a lot into this..lets not let him down...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support Mark, I appreciate it. 

Lou's really looking forward to seeing you and Hayley :wink:

Guys, I still need you to email me your details if you plan on coming to this. I need to print out personalised passes. No pass means no entrance so please don't leave it until the last minute to decide you're gonna come.

So once again I need your forum name, real name, car reg and mobile number. Put CLINTON in the subject field and email to me here...

[email protected]

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Lots of expensive stuff


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Lots of expensive stuff


I hope it's mods but it sounds like maintenance, or worse repair... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

And Me - looking forward to it - have got the most tacky waistcoat you can ever imagine..

PLUS JUST WASHED THE CAR

Also washed and re-proofed the roof - then read the instructions that told me to tumble dry for 40 mins after application !!! Trying to get my wife to help me in through the door...

See you all tomorrow ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of expensive stuff
> ...


More replacement of expired components, really boring stuff that costs a bomb.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

IainJB said:


> And Me - looking forward to it - have got the most tacky waistcoat you can ever imagine..


Sounds cool - you won't be difficult to miss!

See you tomorrow... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

We are still on for tomorrow, first time and looking forward to it... 

Hope the places allow dogs as Debs is bring her along, fits in a purse 

See you tomorrow, Mark, 7:20 I am aiming for.....

T ROB T


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T ROB T said:


> Hope the places allow dogs as Debs is bring her along, fits in a purse


My wife and I love animals so a woofer will be very welcome 

Everywhere is dog friendly - the final venue insists on a lead so no worries if you bring one...


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Dam, thought that was a way of getting out of it.......  Only joking, got the flag in the back all ready.....

See you ALL tomorrow....

Early start on a Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif] .........

T ROB T


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Wak just came up with a great idea so he can find the venue for tomorrow - here is the postcode so you guys can sat-nav it...

BN2 5UT

How come I didn't think of that?! 

See you tomorrow for breakfast from 8.30am.  Looking forward to it, look out for a yellow Lambo - it's always down there...  Cruise starts 9.30 latest...

Cheers

rich


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I have just got in, I think my driveshaft is fooked. Rich, I will be up at 6am, and will try to put it back together and not let you down. Only 40 mins from Brighton, so have some time but not a lot. Will email you if I fail.

John


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

CArs filthy BTW


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

did you get my details,,,,,looking good for the morning,, and i am only 20 mins up the road so god willing will be there...........


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

and the wife's not much better.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

i`mstill coming sorry for the late post see yaaallllll tomorrow.............at least I think thats how the americans say it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denTTed said:


> I have just got in, I think my driveshaft is fooked. Rich, I will be up at 6am, and will try to put it back together and not let you down. Only 40 mins from Brighton, so have some time but not a lot. Will email you if I fail.
> 
> John


Nice one John. Wish you luck with it. Don't worry about having a clean car - this is about the drive... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> did you get my details,,,,,looking good for the morning,, and i am only 20 mins up the road so god willing will be there...........


Yep, all sorted. See you tomorrow...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> i`mstill coming sorry for the late post see yaaallllll tomorrow.............at least I think thats how the americans say it


Nice one Trev. Don't have a hangover! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have just got back, what a good day out cheers Rich nice to meet you and Louise.

Cant wait to see the pics maybe put them all under one post somewhere.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We're back.....

A big thank you to Rich for sorting it all....

Great to meet everyone and we both had a really good day. 

N & S.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Been back a while....... where did you all get too 

Thanks for arranging Rich, was a real good day, remember the mascot is always available to rent :roll:

Have pictures ready, how do you add them  
T ROB T


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow..  ...What a Day !!!

Rich..you're a star..Great Day...

Nice to see you and Lou again...It was also good to see and meet everyone old and new..

Fantastic bunch of people...Both me and Hayley enjoyed everyones company... And got to meet the new ******** mascot

Ojo..?? 

Thanks everyone.. Will post pics soon...

Mark and Hayley..


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Just back - thanks also from us, it was great to meet you all.

Thanks so much for organising Rich (and Lou). I look forward to seeing all your pics.

Tony enjoyed the day a lot - I just need to get him to chop in his Z4 for a TT.

Thanks again.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just put my pics up in the mk1 forum, feel free to add to them.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

can only repeat what " yee all " been sayin , great day, and great to meet you all ,,,,,,,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> We're back.....
> 
> A big thank you to Rich for sorting it all....
> 
> ...


 "hardrhino " which one were you


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Mk2 Roadster!  got the sunburn to show for it!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

The TT in the Mirror.......


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Who'd have guessed this would have attracted such big named stars... but come they did! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> Mk2 Roadster!  got the sunburn to show for it!


of course,, of course,,, i should know ,,, you were in my mirror for half the day,,, !!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks to Richard and all for a fun day bit of R'n'R and a chance enjoy my car once again.

The unexpected breakdown was a little heart dropping, but got it going and caught up quickly.

Fantastic day and weather, great people and scenery ..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for getting up early on Sunday guys. I was really pleased with the turn-out and nice to see some new faces. 

Any more and I reckon we'd have trouble trying to keep us all together. :lol:

Anyway, I've posted some pics on the other thread here...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145745

Cheers

rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich

Well done mate excellent meet and thanks for all the hard work that must have gone into it.

Great to see so many faces new and old for making it a fun day, haven`t laughed so much in ages.

I have to admit Tim and I were a bit concerned about the `Shirts `.......thought we would both be labelled `gay boys of the day`........and we would both like to thank Ian and Tony for coming to the rescue :lol: 
Great effort lads never seen two guys so nervous driving through Brighton together :wink: 
`man love rules ok `

Also special thank to `gnasher ` the meets mascot

Tim will post photo`s as soon as he is back from Basel

Hope to see you all again soon

Trevor


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

on another note

Mark and Hayley it was great to see you guys again, you have got to come on the Alpina trip it won`t be the same with out you.

Don`t think i can cope with five days driving without some of Marks jokes to keep me going and Hayley i still naven`t seen you `break dance ` yet.....i know a great bar you can do it in Livigno. :lol:

So come guys get on board everybody wants you there

Trevor


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> on another note
> 
> Mark and Hayley it was great to see you guys again, you have got to come on the Alpina trip it won`t be the same with out you.
> 
> ...


Absolutely 1000% endorse that. 

Mark and Hayley are essential ingredients for any of our trips and if they don't go, Lou and I won't either... :?

Oh, - we have to... :lol:

Mark, it's a Bank Holiday and plenty of time between now and then to get everything sorted. :wink: 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

we should start a new post.

The Mark and Hayley come to Italy post...........please vote here


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dare I ask what's up with the car? :roll:


New gearbox,

Hydraulic cam tensioner,

New full cambelt service (while it was off anyway for the above),

Rear wheel bearing,

few other small items too.

:?


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Rich
> 
> Well done mate excellent meet and thanks for all the hard work that must have gone into it.
> 
> ...


And I thought that the waistcoat and cowboy hat was well macho.... Just as well Tony did not have the leather trousers on.

We had a great day - next time we have to have a Scottish theme !!!

Loving all the pictures...

See you soon I hope..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

IainJB said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Rich
> ...


Sounds good Ian........have to make sure its not a windy day though


----------

